# Looking for a small/"mid-size" solar diver



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

I'd like to get my wife a citizen (or seiko) solar diver. I prefer citizen because I've been impressed by their eco-drive technology, and the styling of many of their divers. She is not of the old school belief that women should have tiny watches, but her wrist is small. She's tried on a seiko skx013 (38mm diameter, 44mm L-L, 13mm tall) and the diameter was good but it may be a little too long in the lugs and tall/top-heavy for her. These are the criteria I am working with:

Must haves

40mm or smaller diameter
less than 44mm lug to lug
solar
rotating bezel
ability to change straps (not an integrated bracelet)
can dress up or down (academic professional)
_around_ $300USD (used ok)
_Desirable features_

thinner is better
perpetual calendar or no date
green or yellow

Thanks for any ideas!


----------



## mattc.az (Aug 7, 2018)

*Re: Looking for a small/"mid-size" solar diver*

I had a similar request a couple weeks ago. Not exactly the same specifications you're looking for, but maybe this will help.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/looking-small-ish-solar-dive-style-watch-4772469.html

Edit: Fixed URL.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Gonkl (Apr 30, 2017)

S


cave diver said:


> I'd like to get my wife a citizen (or seiko) solar diver. I prefer citizen because I've been impressed by their eco-drive technology, and the styling of many of their divers. She is not of the old school belief that women should have tiny watches, but her wrist is small. She's tried on a seiko skx013 (38mm diameter, 44mm L-L, 13mm tall) and the diameter was good but it may be a little too long in the lugs and tall/top-heavy for her. These are the criteria I am working with:
> 
> Must haves
> 
> ...


----------



## John_Frum (Jul 18, 2015)

Citizen Promaster EP6050 might fit the bill


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

John_Frum said:


> Citizen Promaster EP6050 might fit the bill


the blue version would, except that its out of stock everywhere and when it does come up on ebay it is wildly overpriced.


----------



## John_Frum (Jul 18, 2015)

Amazon's German site has the blue for 169 euros


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

John_Frum said:


> Amazon's German site has the blue for 169 euros


awesome - thanks! That is one very good option. I'd love to find a few more possibilities before making my move.


----------



## hakabasch (Dec 26, 2016)

I have small wrist too so I've had some research on Seiko and Citizen small divers.

Citizen: 
gn-4w-ul (pre-owned on ebay) 40mm (looks and wears like 38mm) SS solar 300m diver $100~200 << this is also a military issue, so pretty classic

Alternatively Seiko:
SBDN013 38mm titanium solar 200m diver ~$320 << highly recommended
Alba AEFD530 38mm SS solar 200m diver ~$150
Alba AEFD529 (same watch with SS bezel and bracelet) ~$150


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

hakabasch said:


> Alternatively Seiko:
> SBDN013 38mm titanium solar 200m diver ~$320 << highly recommended


I had its big brother. While it was a nice watch, it's not a $300+ watch. They could have done stainless steel and cut the Duratec crap and had a stellar $150-$200 watch.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

BN0004-04H


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

^^Actually, there is a dedicated ladies version to that diver that few people about:










The EP6000-07H has a 32mm case/15mm lug width.

Her's an EP6000-07H, with an SKX for size comparison:


----------



## hakabasch (Dec 26, 2016)

Well the titanium is definitely a personal preference. 
I thought it feels flimsy and sounds like plastic when I got my first Ti watch.
Now half of my collection is Ti.


----------



## MrBorohachi (Jun 12, 2016)

Seiko 4205 mid size diver. Came in an orange face and blk face with pepsi dial. What's cool is that it's movement is hand wind, but non hacking. I got super lucky years back 3+ and scored one from the Classifieds on here that was super new 9/10. 
Great article on 4205:
https://medium.com/@morningtundra/vintage-seiko-4205-0155-mid-size-diver-7fa7dd810b26

The reason i'm posting on this thread is that last Thursday morning I picked up a thrashed used Citizen BN0000-04H 300m for a whopping $13: 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f909/citizen-bn0000-04h-300m-diver-review-250092.html










And I think it's hilarious that the hands look like pito's. This watch clicked off every thing I wanted in a work watch (I fix robots): Quartz and/or Eco-drive (not have to worry about watch being dead), rotating bezel for timing, smaller lug size (did not like how tall/big my 007 was at work) and being a Japanese watch (Seiko/Citizen/Casio). I was a Seiko guy, but my last 2 purchases have been Citizen and their value to $$ is insane and they have all sorts of different models that fit different people/wants/sizes. 
On Friday I talked to Citizen service (Torrance) and Movement, capacitor, and strap are all in stock for this watch.


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

For a different look, check the PMA56 models on ebay and elsewhere. They come in 2 sizes, and in black, blue, and pink faces.


----------

